# Corsa



## Zerig (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there any possible way to get the corsa sports without buying the whole system? I already have all new exaust back from the stock headers with magnaflow mufflers but i love the sound of the corsa


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've heard of the Corsa dB mufflers being the same as what's in the catback... although I have no idea where one would obtain them.


----------



## Zerig (Jul 20, 2010)

ok thanks, i found the sport mufflers on ebay off of a challenger for 500. Would you say thats a good deal since the whole package is about twice that?


----------

